# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Small asbestos disposal Melbourne

## peter_sm

I have an asbestos heater flue I need to dispose of. I can keep it sitting up in the roof, which is no concern for anyone, or I can dispose of it.  
Does anyone know of a simple disposal place in Eastern Melbourne?  
I have looked at council website, it says to go to EPA website, and it doesn't give any real info other than to call an asbestos removal specialist. In all honesty it can sit living in my roofspace if it is going to cost too much.

----------


## Gooner

I had a smallish amount of asbestos I had to remove. I live in outer eastern suburbs of Melbourne. Council were of no help at all. Looks like Epping and Laverton tips are the only ones that will accept it. Have to ring ahead so they can dip a hole for it and it will cost $60 to dispose of. Has to be wrapped up in 0.2mm thick black plastic. 
I ended up calling a some local disposal buisness. They were working nearby so I asked them if I could bring it to them for disposal. I packed it up in the car, drove it to the next suburb where they working and handed it over for a princely sum of $100. Not bad for them considering they basically had to do nothing but dump it with the rest of the asbestos they apparently had. Who knows, they probably just ended up dumping it as normal tip rubbish to save themselves the money. I bet this kind of thing happens all the time.

----------


## sundancewfs

There is a place in Dandenong that takes asbestos. I have the address and name somewhere but need to do some looking for it...

----------


## m6sports

Local Councils  :Doh:  
when will they finally understand by them over charging its creating a bigger 
problem with people just dumping there waste 
everytime i go to our local tip the price goes up 
no wonder people do the wrong thing by dumping there rubbish were ever they
can  
our local tip has a min charge of $10 or $141 per/t for domestic waste 
or $20 or $215 per/t for asbestos

----------


## peter_sm

Our local tip is minimum charge $35, so yours is cheap. 
I am going to leave the flue in the roof cavity.

----------


## m6sports

im not saying my local tip is expensive compaired to others 
what im saying its stupid that they have Min charges 
it should all be by weight how much you bring is how much you pay 
thats the reason why people dump rubbish 
how many people are going to pay $35 just to dump a small amount off rubbish / asbestos

----------


## Smurf

You mean the entire flue is made of asbestos? 
I've never seen that before. Heater flues I've seen are always metal or the old brick chimney. Are these asbestos flues common in Vic? What sort of heater? Gas? Wood? Oil?  
Just curious.

----------

